# SB2C Helldiver "in a dive" question...



## LA2019 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm currently working on a Helldiver that will be displayed in a diving run. The kit has two external fuel tanks. Can the Helldiver dive with the external tanks or would the pilot drop them before making his run?

Thanks!


----------



## davebender (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure I would want to do that even if wing hardpoints can take the stress.

Dive bombers are highly vulnerable to light flak when attacking. If your drop tank gets hit the aircraft is likely to become a torch.


----------



## LA2019 (Jul 1, 2011)

davebender said:


> Not sure I would want to do that even if wing hardpoints can take the stress.
> 
> Dive bombers are highly vulnerable to light flak when attacking. If your drop tank gets hit the aircraft is likely to become a torch.



Yeah, you're right. I'm going to leave the drop tanks off and use the smaller (250lbs?) bombs....


----------

